# Kuk Sool Won Sohn Mohn Soo techniques



## Sdlively (Feb 8, 2015)

As I hopefully will be testing for my blue belt this month. I thought maybe we could talked about the Sohn Monk Soo techniques. Not totally sure how to do this but here we go. Maybe some of the advance belts can help me do the technique better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and maybe with the pressure points. I am hoping you won't mind me doing this with techniques and maybe the forms. Maybe we can all learned something new together.

I trying to remember the principle of flow, circle and harmony with each technique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sohn Mohk soo technique number 1

Ok I do better with pictures and seeing where the hands are. I have been learning which is why I have all the books and DVDs from the site. As I looked at the pictures for this to be like in the first move my hand is snaking around opponents hand that grab you into a position for a bend arm wrist lock position. When my left hand comes up to grab the opponents hand with fingers on top and thumb on bottom I could push his hand towards the opponents centerline using my right hand to bent the elbow. Then as quickly put my right hand upon tw11 at elbow while taking my left hand moving opponents hand into a reverse wrist lock. Taking a step towards opponent with my right foot moving opponents arm into a arm bar. With my left hand into a reverse wrist lock and right hand with fingers spread far apart with bone cutting into and shaking my hand left to right to hyperextended elbow and locking the shoulder. Continuing to push opponent to ground.

So works because using pain and locking the joint.

Can anyone add more or corrected me. I believe if I know why it works and other ah ha moments that you have learned other the years training that i haven' t discover as yet please.

Thank you!


----------



## Gfreak (Apr 1, 2017)

I know this is a really old thread. But other people stumbling on it might be interested in it.

Here's how i was taught SMS 1.

1.) Spread your fingers and drop your stance

2.) Bring the hand being grabbed into your center with your palm facing up

3.) Bring the hand being grabbed downwards and outwards turning the hand that's grabbing you upside down

4.) Grab the opponents hand, with your thumb pointing down, using the pressure point between his thumb and index finger if wanted

5.) Roll the opponents hand across your body as you turn while the hand that WAS being grabbed transitions to the elbow.

6.) Step forward and finish elbow lock.


Herre is a playlist with all the sohn mohk soo techniques on it, being exaggerated for teaching purposes.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Apr 9, 2017)

TW 11 also known as the tricep tendon pressure point works about 90% of the time on males and (Less on Asians) and usualy not at all on adult females. It is located about 1" above the elbow and is a Rub Point withthe rub in the direction from the shoulder toward the hand. Use the forearm bone of your hand. Easy to find by running your palm up the back of their arm, feel the point of the elbow in your palm and from there rotate your arm so the little finger side of the forearm is down (Thumb side up). If you have it and it works the pressure will cause a noticeable bend in their cross side knee as you apply the rub, de stabilizing them and facilitating the takedown.


----------

